# Finally brought em all home



## nico1180 (Sep 9, 2020)

Finally brought them all home for a fall sharpening session...
Some cheap some expensive...


----------



## Mikeadunne (Sep 9, 2020)

Is that a Takeda honesuki?


----------



## nico1180 (Sep 9, 2020)

Moritaka.. AS


----------

